# Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort & Casino - Aruba



## gannab (Mar 9, 2006)

We will be going to this resort in October and have never been to aruba....Does anyone have any pro-s or con's concerning this resort...I know its not fancy but sounded perfect for us...thanks  Judy & Will  (young seniors)  if you could e-mail me at gannab5@charter.net that would be appreciated.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 9, 2006)

Natalee Holloway stayed there.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 9, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> Natalee Holloway stayed there.



That has what to do with the question by the OP ?


----------



## Chip (Mar 10, 2006)

Visit the Aruba BB for answers to all your questions. There are plenty of experts there that will take good care of you.

http://bb.visitaruba.com/

Chip


----------



## Blondie (Mar 11, 2006)

Several of my friends have stayed there and liked it. I would be worried if it is spring break time as that is where kids will likely end up of because of the all inclusive and booze


----------



## POJ7 (Mar 11, 2006)

The Holiday Inn is very tired and the beach has always been packed solid whenever we have visited Aruba (vacation weeks).  Holiday Inn is planning to renovate.

You may want to consider the Divi Aruba or Divi Tamarijn.  They are low rise hotels on a beautiful beach (Eagle Beach) and not the least bit fancy.  Both are great places to stay if you don't want to sit on a beach with the masses.

Wherever you stay, I'm sure you'll love Aruba.  Good luck.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back from 3 weeks at Costa Linda.   We know people who have stayed there and did so again this year.  They like it just fine!  The beach is crowded but not as much as the Marriot properties so......   Linda


----------

